# Any craftshirt users yet?



## felkazoza

Hello Everybody

I was concediring buying the craftshirt on-line t-shirt designing tool and I would like to hear from people who have used them.
I loved the options and the website over all, what made me stop is that their phone number is in Switzerland, thier company is regesterd in BVI and thier bank account is in Lithuania... that made it a bit fishy.
I don't mind using companies from all around the world, I just need to be sure they are transparent and honest from the beginning. I just need to get a website for what I paid for

any one can Help?


----------



## charles95405

never EVER, never get any technical program/item if there is not local support or someone you can get access to...otherwise it is a receipe for headaches.. JMO


----------



## felkazoza

so if I made sure they have good support then its fine?
thanks for the advice, I surly well conceder it


----------



## charles95405

I haveno idea about the program/company you mention. My comments were generic and meant to apply to any purchase


----------



## mrfunone

If some guy with a strange accent answers the phone and his name is Peggy, hang up!


----------



## weck

do not use craftshirt- I am an idiot who paid them over 1,600 dollars and 7 weeks later have nothing, they either ignore my e mails , or delay and sometimes they mix me up with other suckers who paid. this is a complete scam, or total incompetence, either way buyer beware


----------



## Beolight

weck said:


> do not use craftshirt- I am an idiot who paid them over 1,600 dollars and 7 weeks later have nothing, they either ignore my e mails , or delay and sometimes they mix me up with other suckers who paid. this is a complete scam, or total incompetence, either way buyer beware


Sorry to hear that mate

I had some contact with these last year, I was exchanging emails with an igor, they sent promo email in early december with 30% discount if ordered before Christmas , i was tempted but again the multiple locations for their operation was a bit puzzling to say the least

Who were you dealing with? Did you have to pay everything upfront

Looks like moderators here need to take steps to protect their forums reputation. Of course there may be a genuine reason for the delay


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Beolight said:


> Sorry to hear that mate
> 
> I had some contact with these last year, I was exchanging emails with an igor, they sent promo email in early december with 30% discount if ordered before Christmas , i was tempted but again the multiple locations for their operation was a bit puzzling to say the least
> 
> Who were you dealing with? Did you have to pay everything upfront
> 
> Looks like moderators here need to take steps to protect their forums reputation. Of course there may be a genuine reason for the delay


I would be very careful. It seems as though this Craftshirt is being promoted through a number of different threads on this forum, and everyone that tries to contact them is ignored after they send money..


----------



## Beolight

Zippy Doodah said:


> I would be very careful. It seems as though this Craftshirt is being promoted through a number of different threads on this forum, and everyone that tries to contact them is ignored after they send money..


Yeah I agree

I think the moderator on site should act here to protect other users 

Of course their may be a genuine reason but the craft shirt promoters do not seem willing to counteract any claims being made


----------



## Rodney

> Looks like moderators here need to take steps to protect their forums reputation. Of course there may be a genuine reason for the delay


Craftshirt is not associated with this forum in any way. Not sure why the forums reputation would need to be protected if members decide to buy from a random company?

I hope your situation gets resolved soon. 

It's good that people are postin their experiences here so others can read when they do their research.


----------



## Rodney

> I would be very careful. It seems as though this Craftshirt is being promoted through a number of different threads on this forum, and everyone that tries to contact them is ignored after they send money..


We don't allow companies to promote their own products/services in the forum threads. No one had reported any craftshirt promotional posts except for the one that was in this thread that was immediately taken care of.


----------



## Rodney

Zippy Doodah said:


> I would be very careful. It seems as though this Craftshirt is being promoted through a number of different threads on this forum, and everyone that tries to contact them is ignored after they send money..


Someone finally reported the posts in question.

It looks like it was a reseller of craftshirt that was making the posts. I don't know if he actually worked for craftshirt directly or not, but it has been taken care of on our end.

If you see posts that seem like they don't belong (like people trying to shill for their own products/services), please be sure to use the Report Bad Post button. More info here: http://www.t-shirtforums.com/announcements-site-updates/t35067.html


----------



## Beolight

weck said:


> do not use craftshirt- I am an idiot who paid them over 1,600 dollars and 7 weeks later have nothing, they either ignore my e mails , or delay and sometimes they mix me up with other suckers who paid. this is a complete scam, or total incompetence, either way buyer beware


Any update on this?


----------



## Rodney

Plead note that some posts have been moved out of this thread. If you see a post that doesn't seem to fit (self promotion from a reseller, etc) please just click the report bad post button instead of getting in a back and forth argument with the poster


----------



## AdvancedArtist

Rodney said:


> Plead note that some posts have been moved out of this thread. If you see a post that doesn't seem to fit (self promotion from a reseller, etc) please just click the report bad post button instead of getting in a back and forth argument with the poster


understood I was just trying to raise the ranks in google to protect the inocent.


----------



## zmo

Bumping this. Is this for real? I'm looking at their designer and it looks great, but they don't have any clients to back them up in their website. Is this true or just bs?


----------



## SIT

Craftshirt is scam ... a big one! We are trying to open a business, we payed more than $1000 for the craftshirt software and we're basically stuck with lots of bugs and no support ... 

Before buying craftshirt software we had quick answers ... now it's like the user Weck said - they either ignore our emails, or just take weeks to reply (with some excuse) ... We started to find and point big bugs several weeks ago ... No updates, no feedback ... We're just stuck ...

Some facts about craftshirt software:

- It's basically a OSCommerce script completely messed up;
- The tshirt builder has big problems (Select already designed product; Press 'personalize'; change the design color; add to cart and check the result :S);
- You won't be able to create shipping zones (you have that option on the software);
- No SVG files support (they say it's supported);
- The code is all Zend Guarded (you won't be able to solve the bugs yourself);
- You won't be able to install it on a server with PHP 5.2 + (because of the zend guard version);
- They claim to be based in Switzerland ... The invoice details says Lithuania ... their bank account is in Lithuania;
- SSL won't work;
- No tech support;

Don't do it ... craftshirt is a big waste of time and motivation that will destroy your desire to start a successful business ... they just want your money ...


----------



## CraftShirt

Hello, I'm Michael Keller, CraftShirt employee. 

Below please find my response to your recent message:

1. We always response our customers in a timely manner - both before and after purchase. There can of course be delays, but we don't ignore our customers as you're saying. This is basically not true.

2. - It's basically a OSCommerce script completely messed up;

Our software is built on top of osCommerce. What did you mean by 'messed up'? Please explain thes more detailed.

3. - The tshirt builder has big problems (Select already designed product; Press 'personalize'; change the design color; add to cart and check the result :S);

The software on our demo site is not of the latest version. There's no such a problem in current release of CraftShirt.

4. - You won't be able to create shipping zones;

See previous point.

5. - No SVG files support;

Our software creates output graphics in PDF and hi-res JPG formats. At the moment SVG support is not listed in our technical specification, it will be supported in the forthcoming versions.

6. - SSL won't work;

SSL must be enabled on your hosting server. After this you can swithch it on in the admin panel of CraftShirt's back end.

7. - No tech support;

We provide a guaranteed response and allocation of the professional on request

• Business hours (9 AM – 7 PM GMT + 1, Monday to Friday) – within 1 hour
• Non-business hours – within 3-6 hours

8. - The code is all Zend Guarded (and you won't be able to installed it on a server with PHP 5.2 +);

All the source code, except image generatio routines, is open. The part connected to image generation is encoded by Zend for licensing purposes. This is enough for any customisations one may need. 

There's no any problem installing the software on a server with PHP 5.2. You can check PHP version at our demo site:

phpinfo()

9. - They claim to be based in Switzerland ... The invoice details says Lithuania ... their bank account is in Lithuania;

Our developers headquarter is situated in Baar, Switzerland. What's wrong in having bank account in Lithuania? And our invoice does NOT 'say Lithuania', only bank account is in lithuaninan "Citadele Bank"

Please provide your company name so that I can see to whom of our customers I'm talking to. I'd be happy to answer any of your forthcoming questions and help you with any of the issues you have with our software.




SIT said:


> Craftshirt is scam ... a big one! We are trying to open a business, we payed more than $1000 for the craftshirt software and we're basically stuck with lots of bugs and no support ...
> 
> Before buying craftshirt software we had quick answers ... now it's like the user Weck said - they either ignore our emails, or just take weeks to reply (with some excuse) ... We started to find and point big bugs several weeks ago ... No updates, no feedback ... We're just stuck ...
> 
> Some facts about craftshirt software:
> 
> - It's basically a OSCommerce script completely messed up;
> - The tshirt builder has big problems (Select already designed product; Press 'personalize'; change the design color; add to cart and check the result :S);
> - You won't be able to create shipping zones;
> - No SVG files support;
> - SSL won't work;
> - No tech support;
> - The code is all Zend Guarded (and you won't be able to installed it on a server with PHP 5.2 +);
> - They claim to be based in Switzerland ... The invoice details says Lithuania ... their bank account is in Lithuania;
> 
> Don't do it ... craftshirt is scam ...


----------



## Zippy Doodah

People, ..you need to "Be Aware" of design tool scams. I don't know if Craft Shirt is a scam, I'm just saying. Because of the mis-conception that an online design tool will make you a bunch of money "Easily" and also the fact, that for a while, it was very difficult to find someone to build the code, these design tools have become "Ripe" with scams. SIT, not sure where you are. I'm in the USA. There are plenty of companies in most countries that offer some sort of an online design solution and they are easy to deal with. No small business should ever do business outside their own country. You aleviate any laws, protection or restitution you need after you experience a crime from a Crook in another country. You leave yourself Wide Open to be taken. It shouldn't be difficult to communicate with or do business with a vendor, nor should you "Ever" (NEVER) send money to someone before you have the product in hand. It's all Common Sense. Working with a vendor should not be a Risk! If it's difficult to communicate or do businees with someone ..Don't!!


----------



## printingray

Sometime a person running a business from another place but have number and account detail of another place this happens because, their relative may be on that place where he want to do business but sitting not at that place physical using bank account of their relatives and address etc.


----------



## SIT

Thank you for your post Zippy, you are absolutly right and I'm the one to blame because I decided to take this risk. I did it and now there's no turning back ... The one thing I can do now is share my experience and warn everybody about this 'company'. 

About Mr. Michael Keller response to my post.

1. "We always response our customers in a timely manner" - I don't know how you have the courage to say this .. This is not true;

2. "completely messed up" because it's basicaly a big bug and I'm sure that's not an osCommerce issue;

3. If you have solved this bug (very problematic one) why haven't you supplied this update to your clients? I know I haven't received it and I have reported it months ago ... And I'm still wating for a reply or some feedback on it ...

4. Yes, see previous point ...

5. Check your website - "Image Processing - Vector graphics (SVG)";

6. SSL is enabled on my hosting server. When I switch it on the website gets all messed up ...

7. You do not garantee any response ... How can you say this? It is so not true (Weck user can support me on this);

8. I said you cannot install it on a PHP 5.2 plus (5.3, 5.4) server ... I know it works on 5.2 (your website says "Compatible with all PHP 4&5 versions ");

9. I can tell you that from the time we have the software on the server we never had a visit from Switzerland ... Because it's still being developed we basicaly have visits from us and from one other country ... Belarus (just below Lithuania) ... (example: IP: 193.151.43.229 (from awstats logs). I can also tell you that the IP's on your emails are also from Belarus (example: IP: 46.216.122.187 (from emails headers).

Just a curiosity ... Citadele Bank (your bank) also exists in Belarus ... In a city called Minsk ... that happens to be the location of your IP ... 

Ok ... maybe your headquarter is located in Switzerland but your bank account and employees are in Belarus ... 

I won't provide our company name ... I don't see the point ... You just need to reply and supply support to all your clients.

*I'll be waiting to receive the update with all the above bugs solved ... If you already have that release I'm sure all your clients will receive it the next days, yes? And if so I will be more then glad to delete this post. 

Otherwise Mr. Keller you're just helping me to warn people and prove you are just a big scam.*

In one week I will update this post and inform the community about this.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

SIT, I'm really sorry to see that happen to you. I, almost took the plunge a couple of times with a couple of different design tools, but because they were less then professioal and made themselves less than available, I decided against it. One of them wanted $1500.00 up front by PayPal. They have since gone out of business. I've since decided to participate in the OpenTshirts open source project and it's coming around nicely. If you already have a print business with customers and you need an online design tool additionaly, DecoNet has a nice setup. Hope things work out for you ..Good Luck!


----------



## dvcgraphics

I'm from Belgium, they say via elance that 17-12-2012 the software gonna work. But it's 18-12-2012 and when i read what is writing here, i being scared. Hoply i have working software, bacause if not. Also i want a refund.

Alex promess me full worked program, i gonna wait.
But not too long, happy to find this forum.


----------



## CraftShirt

Hello, Didier.

The problems that people write here about are a matter of the past. The difficulties that you are facing now are temporal and are basically connected with the strict technical requirements that our software works on. The problems have been located, the necessary solutions found, everything will be fixed shortly.

Regards,
Alex
Craftshirt.com


----------



## dvcgraphics

CraftShirt said:


> Hello, Didier.
> 
> The problems that people write here about are a matter of the past. The difficulties that you are facing now are temporal and are basically connected with the strict technical requirements that our software works on. The problems have been located, the necessary solutions found, everything will be fixed shortly.
> 
> Regards,
> Alex
> Craftshirt.com


Alex, for now i trust you 100% don't understand me wrong. If everything work finaly i gonna be happy.


----------



## dvcgraphics

Ok Everyone,

My store (http://www.dvcgraphics.com) is online
I want to say that Alex (and the whole team) did what they promess.
It was dificult, because Imagemagick was not up to date.
But all by all, i'm very happy with theyr work.
That can be said also. I'm also a busy man.
So i know what it is to have stress.

Do further with the good job, your program is very qualitatif.
I'm Didier Van Canneyt from Belgium.


----------



## yelcyn

Hi,
i'm considering the purchase of craftshirt software,
is there any already working service based on craftshirt marketplace? except this one above.


----------



## dvcgraphics

yelcyn said:


> Hi,
> i'm considering the purchase of craftshirt software,
> is there any already working service based on craftshirt marketplace? except this one above.


Thisone above is mina.
And there are busy to make it like i want.

I know others, i receive it from Craftshirt themselve.
I hope mine work soon as one of these.

mlsrec.craftshirt.com (Major League Soccer, Adidas USA
KUSOVKA SK
Tex'Impact | La Boutique
Snaporium - It's your world, make it snap!
mylogophonecase.com


----------



## dvcgraphics

More than a month i buy craftshirt.
It's not working today @ 12-1-2013 as they promess.
So today i hope the software gonna work like they promess.

THey say no refund, but they must pay me bach and if today it's not working
I stop it and i buy another, then i go to court to ask my money back

Tomorrow i come back here to tell if they are liers or not.


----------



## tanman1000

Beolight said:


> Any update on this?


Yes, I can confirm that CraftShirt is indeed a complete scam! I helped user "Weck" in getting this website hosted, and contacted Igor directly to help negotiate additional development costs and such. It's been over 1 year since purchasing CraftShirt, and it took them 3 to 4 months just to get it partially working. Since then, there have been dozens of emails to them, and they have not replied at all. $3,000 down the drain. The system they installed for us is broken in so many ways (from front-end to administration, nothing works). No response from the developer other than the occasional "we'll check into it and get back with you" type response). We tried contacting via email, through the website, etc. Total nightmare! That's probably why they now offer a 50% discount on their software... trying to scrape in the last few bucks while they can. Also, beware when purchasing software overseas, especially when you have to wire money in advance (100% payment, $1,500 for software + $1,500 in customizations). They have no incentive to help you after they get paid. So if you want to avoid getting sick at your stomach for months or years, do yourself a favor and find a legitimate, established development company in the U.S. Good luck all!


----------



## Zippy Doodah

Gosh, tanman1000, that really sucks! But you are right. I hope more people read your post and realize that if they want a web site or design tool, to stick to where you live and meet directly with the programmers. There is no recourse when you send money overseas. No matter what Country you are in. As a side note, if you are still interested in a design tool, take a look at the OpenTshirts project. They have a very workable stand-a-lone design tool that you can link to from your web site. It won't cost you anything unless (and you probably will) want the Art Package for it. It's worth getting to know how it works and there are plenty of help videos for it.


----------



## dvcgraphics

What i'm intersted in is the open a shop (marketplace) Open T-shirt don't have this Item) So i'm nothing with Open-Tshirt. 

I'm very frustrating with Craftshirt, so my site is also not ok, but i can work in it. http://www.Dvcgraphics.com, the biggest problem is that storeholders can't see the products. So i go to school now learning PHP (and i gonna ask it to my teacher)

Meanwhile, if my site is not ok tomorow i go to my advocate and this is European Union, i hope i can retrieve the money.


----------



## Zippy Doodah

dvcgraphics said:


> What i'm intersted in is the open a shop (marketplace) Open T-shirt don't have this Item) So i'm nothing with Open-Tshirt.
> 
> I'm very frustrating with Craftshirt, so my site is also not ok, but i can work in it. http://www.Dvcgraphics.com, the biggest problem is that storeholders can't see the products. So i go to school now learning PHP (and i gonna ask it to my teacher)
> 
> Meanwhile, if my site is not ok tomorow i go to my advocate and this is European Union, i hope i can retrieve the money.


Hope you are able to get (some of) your money back. As for OTs, they do have a solution with OpenCart/OpenTshirts, that is a complete web, ecommerce, design tool. If you have a little knowledge of tech, (I think you do), and can learn how OpenCart works, it's pretty nice and simple. You are only able to get it through their Installs service at this point, though. The OTs Module to plug into OpenCart will be available sometime soon. If you don't want to mess with that and you have a going print business and need a design tool, fast, DecoNet is a good source.


----------



## dvcgraphics

Zippy Doodah said:


> Hope you are able to get (some of) your money back. As for OTs, they do have a solution with OpenCart/OpenTshirts, that is a complete web, ecommerce, design tool. If you have a little knowledge of tech, (I think you do), and can learn how OpenCart works, it's pretty nice and simple. You are only able to get it through their Installs service at this point, though. The OTs Module to plug into OpenCart will be available sometime soon. If you don't want to mess with that and you have a going print business and need a design tool, fast, DecoNet is a good source.


nono, openshirt have not what i (gonna) have, even with oscommerce.
Clubs can open a store on my website that i gonna print. so they spread the worrd about MY shop, i print, i deliver and the club receive a % (If it's works of course...)


----------



## Zippy Doodah

dvcgraphics said:


> nono, openshirt have not what i (gonna) have, even with oscommerce.
> Clubs can open a store on my website that i gonna print. so they spread the worrd about MY shop, i print, i deliver and the club receive a % (If it's works of course...)


 DecoNetwork would probably be a good choice as I think you can set up individual shops with it.


----------



## sportday

tanman1000 said:


> Yes, I can confirm that CraftShirt is indeed a complete scam! I helped user "Weck" in getting this website hosted, and contacted Igor directly to help negotiate additional development costs and such. It's been over 1 year since purchasing CraftShirt, and it took them 3 to 4 months just to get it partially working. Since then, there have been dozens of emails to them, and they have not replied at all. $3,000 down the drain. The system they installed for us is broken in so many ways (from front-end to administration, nothing works). No response from the developer other than the occasional "we'll check into it and get back with you" type response). We tried contacting via email, through the website, etc. Total nightmare! That's probably why they now offer a 50% discount on their software... trying to scrape in the last few bucks while they can. Also, beware when purchasing software overseas, especially when you have to wire money in advance (100% payment, $1,500 for software + $1,500 in customizations). They have no incentive to help you after they get paid. So if you want to avoid getting sick at your stomach for months or years, do yourself a favor and find a legitimate, established development company in the U.S. Good luck all!


Hello, can we see your website ? Is on line now ? Thanks


----------



## HumbleShirts

sportday said:


> Hello, can we see your website ? Is on line now ? Thanks


From the sound of it, I'd say his site is not live.


----------



## dvcgraphics

my site is http://www.dvcgraphics.com and alive.
But i have alot of work on it.


----------



## sportday

I bought CraftShirt and Marketplace on 17.01.2013 . Today 28.01.2013 after 11 days i get this :

""Error: The local license key has been tampered with or is otherwise invalid.""..... 

In 11 days one reply : 

"" The script installed fine. There are just some minor issues with our licensing service. They should be resolved by Frdiday. 

Sorry for the inconvenience and thanks for your patience.""


----------



## sportday

dvcgraphics said:


> my site is http://www.dvcgraphics.com and alive.
> But i have alot of work on it.


I have nothing to show ! after 11 days of payment.


----------



## dvcgraphics

sportday said:


> I have nothing to show ! after 11 days of payment.


WHat is your url?
Have you try the chat on the Craftshirt online t-shirt designer software page.
Alex is Ill today.


----------



## sportday

Finally, after 12 days is online , you can see : SportDay.ro


----------



## dvcgraphics

sportday said:


> Finally, after 12 days is online , you can see : SportDay.ro


Ach Lucian, it's you ;-)

So, today they did the right thing to help me.
But still 3 problems, i hope they gonna resolve it soon.


----------



## john1985

what kind of company, host a non updated demo version with that many bugs in it. for 3000 dollars you could prob hire a coder to make a custom t-shirt designer for you


----------



## dvcgraphics

THat is true, but we paid the half, and for 1500$ you can't pay a pro to do it.
It's to big. beginning from the ground cost you 10 x more.
you have also a backhand, and with css, if you know the website, then you can talk about it.
But if you create an account to http://www.dvcgraphics.com you can see it.

What pity is that i can't upload the tpl files, it's compiled.
It's really look like T-shirt bedrukken | Spreadshirt

We will see.
Today they (now it's andrew) promess to resolve the other problems.


----------



## m77ast

We signed up with craftshirt almost a year ago and it has been one problem after the other. 
1) The program does not work properly
2) Their coders are inefficient
3) They have locked key sections of their code so we cannot get one of our guys to work on it and have to depend soley on craftshirt.

So we are stuck and now deciding whether or not to give up on the entire project.

My advice is that if you need a webshop do not go with this Craftshirt. 
Their prices look attractive but you will not get anywhere with their solution.


----------



## sportday

R i g h t !!!


----------



## tshirtsx

Hi all,
I manage to decompile the send files so I have the full source now I am working on the errors and will post the solution here, pls list all of your errors so I can fix everything once for all...
**** craftshirt I m gonna make this open-source and for free for everyone

Cheers
A.


----------



## idealpoint

tshirtsx said:


> Hi all,
> I manage to decompile the send files so I have the full source now I am working on the errors and will post the solution here, pls list all of your errors so I can fix everything once for all...
> **** craftshirt I m gonna make this open-source and for free for everyone
> 
> Cheers
> A.



Hi! TshirtsX,

I need to modify some table of sql but i've no idea if it's possible, 
The most important thing is to enter in a builder section a field commission... that i will use to have 
different prices for a clipart in our catalogue...
I've tried to modify various *.php and files in their system and the result is acceptable...
take a look here:

http://shop.letstshirt.it

Can you help me??

Thanks in advance..
Idealpoint


----------



## kennys1974

Hi there

I purchased Craftshirt last year. The script is full of bugs and after my host upgraded php to 5.4, the script stopped working completely.

These guys have also completely disappeared. They are never around on their website chat system and on Skype. I wasted $1000.00 on this script and I know what this money is gone.

Trust me when I tell you this.

Do not purchase this script!

OpenShirts on the OpenCart E-Commerce platform works very nicely and is completely open source unlike Craftshirt which was Zend Guarded.


----------



## dvcgraphics

sportday said:


> Finally, after 12 days is online , you can see : SportDay.ro


Hello, long time no see...
I see your site is ok, mine sucks the same as before...
What you did to make it work good???


----------



## dvcgraphics

tshirtsx said:


> Hi all,
> I manage to decompile the send files so I have the full source now I am working on the errors and will post the solution here, pls list all of your errors so I can fix everything once for all...
> **** craftshirt I m gonna make this open-source and for free for everyone
> 
> Cheers
> A.


Hello, have you the open source for me?
I paid 3500€ for both things. (with stores)

I say you 10000000000 thank you if i can get it...


----------



## dvcgraphics

tshirtsx said:


> Hi all,
> I manage to decompile the send files so I have the full source now I am working on the errors and will post the solution here, pls list all of your errors so I can fix everything once for all...
> **** craftshirt I m gonna make this open-source and for free for everyone
> 
> Cheers
> A.


I can send you the files that i downloaded from my FTP, these guys must be in Jail !!!!


----------



## dvcgraphics

I THINK WE MUST DO SOMETHING, maybe we can do together to ask our money back.
It's proven that they do all to steal money.

SEND PM, together we are stronger.


----------



## iChris

What has been the outcome of this?


----------



## dvcgraphics

iChris said:


> What has been the outcome of this?


That they never can do business again.


----------



## dvcgraphics

Any updates here???


----------



## dvcgraphics

It was working for 1 week...
After 2 years i dezend, rewrite the site... Now it's working.
I want to sell a copy for a cheap price... (normal price)
With Market place addon.




dvcgraphics said:


> Ok Everyone,
> 
> My store (http://www.dvcgraphics.com) is online
> I want to say that Alex (and the whole team) did what they promess.
> It was dificult, because Imagemagick was not up to date.
> But all by all, i'm very happy with theyr work.
> That can be said also. I'm also a busy man.
> So i know what it is to have stress.
> 
> Do further with the good job, your program is very qualitatif.
> I'm Didier Van Canneyt from Belgium.


----------



## dvcgraphics

tshirtsx said:


> Hi all,
> I manage to decompile the send files so I have the full source now I am working on the errors and will post the solution here, pls list all of your errors so I can fix everything once for all...
> **** craftshirt I m gonna make this open-source and for free for everyone
> 
> Cheers
> A.


i did it...
Now i sell the program till i have my money back !!!!

They not answering me, ****ers...
The made a new enemy... me !!!


----------



## Reggie1

don't touch them. Total ripp off. The back end is so badly written. Riddled with spelling errors so nothing is ever going to work. We stuipidly brought the developers licence on our web peoples recommendation what a waste of money. Keep clear of them.


----------



## Reggie1

good on you. We paid a few grand all for nothing. To cap it off the server crashed and the web developer system crashed lost everything so we asked craftshirt for a copy. Now trying to avoid the issue. Saying that they have taken over and launching a new programme.


----------



## tshirt decorator

Hello Everybody,
We’ve bought Craftshirt new builder and testing it for 3 months already. Seems it is working fine. Anyone here are using their new product?


----------



## dvcgraphics

Hello, i'm using it too. Till now all works fine.
The company is bought by other people.

Realy, now it's work fine.
DVC Graphics


----------



## tshirt decorator

Thanks for the information, now it is clear 
btw very nice shop.


----------



## CraftShirt

Hello T-Shirt Forums Users!

My name is Olga and I represent *CraftShirt* Team. 

I would like to inform that *CraftShirt* has new owners and we have restarted the project in February 2015.

And now we want to present our new *Online Product Designer*. It is multifunctional CMS PrestaShop based module, which is good for all types of products customization and delivers rich functionality. 

*CraftShirt *team is constantly working on module upgrading and innovating - our goal is to create the best personalization tool for printing businesses of all sizes. 

We are absolutely flexible and friendly in realization of any customers’ ideas and deliver great variety of services: custom development, custom design service, high-speed SSD-Servers Web-Hosting, and etc. 

We respect all previous* CraftShirt* customers and their business and have an advantageous offer for them: all customers who used marketplace license have the opportunity to get free license key for a new *CraftShirt* Online Product Designer, the customers who used *CraftShirt* builder will have significant discount. 

For more information about our products and services visit craftshirt.com and contact us via skype: CraftShirt or by e-mail [email protected].

We would be happy to answer all your questions.


----------

